

Apple’s 2013 To-Do List - ghshephard
http://hypercritical.co/2013/02/02/apples-2013-to-do-list

======
ghshephard
Awesome, now that Siracusa brought his Hypercritical podcast to a close at
episode 100, it looks like he's returning to writing.

~~~
simonw
I didn't realise that was by Siracusa until you mentioned it. The article
could really do with a byline that's not hidden away on the about page.

